# Champion 3500/4000 wont't start



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been running this generator for about 4 years with excellent results and a week ago it turns over with both remote and electric start but won't start, not even a pop (tried the rope start too). I checked the spark plug and am getting a spark. Drained the carb bowl and checked for float operation and getting fuel flow. removed the jet and checked for blockage. Any experience like this? Thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Will it start with starting fluid? If so, its likely a carb problem. If not, and you're really getting spark, check the oil level and then the valves.


----------



## Farmall Bob (Mar 24, 2017)

Does the engine have compression (cyclic resistance felt as you pull the starter rope)?

I was given nearly new Champion 4000/3500 that had suddenly gone DOA. It had no compression (spun over easily). The owner suspected a broken crank or connecting rod. 

When I got it home I removed the rocker box cover and discovered the tip broken off the intake valve. This left the valve partially open, thus no compression. 

After replacing the valve with a new one it started/ran perfectly. I've since put 60+ hours on it with no problems.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I put in a new spark plug and it started fine with the rope start but still no luck with the electric and remote start. It turned out to be a low voltage start battery. I guess it was causing the choke to function improperly because I could smell fuel during the cranking.
Hope this helps anyone with a similar problem. BTW I've had excellent tech support from the folks at Champion.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

rotorgoat said:


> Thanks for the replies. I put in a new spark plug and it started fine with the rope start but still no luck with the electric and remote start. It turned out to be a low voltage start battery. I guess it was causing the choke to function improperly because I could smell fuel during the cranking.
> Hope this helps anyone with a similar problem. BTW I've had excellent tech support from the folks at Champion.



You get points for coming back and posting what you found.
Too often people come, get what THEY need, and then vanish....never posting the solution or what they ultimately found.



Good job!


----------

